# Wedding Pocket Watch



## Cheeseboy24 (May 4, 2013)

Hi,

Looking for some assistance / recommendations.

Am planning buying a watch for my step son for his wedding and wondering which to go after. Any suggestions?

Am thinking of the undernoted features -

Silver (in colour) budget prob won't stretch to solid silver

skeleton dial

closed face (full hunter)

roman numerals

budget 150 - 250

Have seen a few different brands, quite a few that I am not familiar with.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

thanks


----------



## TRANSPORTER (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry for a late response but for what you are asking and your budget, I would go for the sekonda skeleton pocket watch, its a proper manual movement and it's only £50, doesn't come in a really nice present ion box though, that's it's only problem.


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

I think pocket watches on wedding days are great....I wore my granddad's old one.

Have you got a family piece you can hand down?


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Question is: does he enjoy pocket watches ?


----------



## robredz (May 18, 2016)

You could also get a Chinese cheapie, from around a fiver.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

A nice silver pocket watch should be well within budget, I've seen a couple of nice (fully serviced) hunters on e.bay well within the £200 range.

Look for "800 grade silver" instead of sterling and you should be able to pick up a family heirloom to be handed down for generations.
The cheaper modern ones are nice but not really built to last.


----------

